# Best strings for a Baby Taylor ~ and 'baby' fingers



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Bought my daughter a baby Taylor last year. She took to it well, but complained the strings hurt when she tried to fret notes. She put it down (I'll never force lessons on my kids) but has again asked me to show her a few things.

First thing I'm gonna do is change the strings. Bought it used and not sure what gauge is on it now, but I'm gonna need to go lighter here for her 9 year old digits I guess.......I'm guessing 9's? Would 8's even be a better choice? 

I'm gonna assume the strings are still stock, so gonna do some research to see what gauge it would have came with, just for curiosity's sake.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd try a set of light or extra light Elixirs, I'm not sure the difference between nanoweb and polyweb but the coating might help her until she develops a callus. The strings just seem to last longer with that extra layer of protection as well.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

if you go too light with a short scale the tone may be a bit weak.
before changing strings you may want to try tuning the guitar down a 1/2 step or a step and see if the reduced tension makes things easier.
i'm assuming that the action, relief. and nut height are all good. 

good luck


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I agree and would go with Elixers and the lightest gauge you can find. I think the main concern at the moment is doing whatever you can to encourage her to play.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Not sure they actually make strings in that light guage ( 8-9 ) and as you very well know sore fingers are part of the beginning of learning to play. She has no callous build up yet so the tips are going to be sore until the fingers first get use to being pressed against the strings and the build up starts to happen. I believe that Babys first were strung with 11's so you can go down to extra lights ( 10's ) I have Dean Markely 10-48's on one of my dreads and possibly you might think about having it looked over and see if it might need to be set up for her.
ship


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I teach kids as young as 5 so I deal with this a lot. If you go too light on a short guitar you won't be able to tune the 6th string to an E. It'll just flop around loose and not make a note. Kids starting out usually don't play on that string right away so you might decide that's worth it, but be aware of it. 
If the guitar was anything other than a Taylor my first thought would be to make sure the nut slots are filed low enough. I'm sure a Taylor will be fine there but it doesn't hurt to take a look and see if you can get an extra mm there.
Mostly though, kids just need to know that it's normal for the fingertips to be tender and it will go away if they keep working on it. In one of the most common conversations I have in a first or second lesson the kid says it hurts, I ask if it hurts too much, and the kid says no. I also tell them that if they play every single day for 10 days they'll get tougher and not hurt anymore. The 10 days is a bit of an arbitrary number but it works, and it gets kids in the habit of playing every day right from the start. It also lets them know that it won't always hurt and it makes them feel like they're in control.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

My daughter first started playing with 11's (or maybe it was 12's) on a vintage style strat when she was 9. That was tough for six months  Then I put 9's on and she was fine. For acoustics, I have no idea, but I'm glad this topic was raised as I was looking at the small Taylor's for her.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for the replys guys.

According to Taylor's website, the Baby's were stock-strung with Exlirs 11's. I think I may bring that down to at least a 10 (as it turns out I can't see any 8 or 9's.....but I don't want them to be too lough, heeding Kat's advice).

Plus, I never thought to tune down half a step. That may help. Regardless you are all right. Only time and practice will fix this issue. We have all been there, haven't we?

Cheers!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Another thing you can try is to put a capo on the guitar. Some people find it easier to fret notes higher up the neck. The fourth fret is usually a good place to start.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Thomastik makes a low tension string called the Plectrum that offers reduced tension without a loss of tone. Then adjust the instrument for low tension strings.


----------



## Gary787 (Aug 27, 2011)

I put a set of D'Addario Silk and Steel on my Larrivee L03R and when I was done and tuned up I was ready to take them off. They are a little thin sounding to me but in fairness D'Addario describes them as "mellow" so the advertising is right on the money. They are comfortable to play they do decrease noise. The more I read, most feel that medium strings are best for this guitar. I still have them on and will use the guitar to learn Travis finger picking until I decide to change the strings out. I think these may be what you are looking for. :food-smiley-004:


----------

